# Grandma's Bastard Mafia Game Signup



## Grandma

aaronleland , AquaAthena , ★Arden, AyeCantSeeYou , Avatar4321 , AVG-JOE , bigrebnc1775 , BluesMistress , bodecea , boedicca , @*CaféAuLait* , cereal_killer , dblack , FA_Q2 , House, Luissa , Mad_Cabbie , MathBlade , Mertex , Moonglow , NLT , R.D. , Ropey , RosieS , sameech , ScarletRage, Sgt_Gath , Shaitra , Statistikhengst , teapartysamurai , TemplarKormac , tn5421 , Toro , tso! , Wake , WelfareQueen , Wolfsister77 , Zander , ZZZX


Come one, come all, and declare yourselves /in for my giant economy size Bastard Game! I'm looking for 40 players (yeah, I know,) so signups will last until November 19, or until I actually reach the goal, whichever comes first.

(A bastard game is one where the rules on alignments, roles, abilities, and win conditions are ignored by the mod.)

The game is heavily themed around the Mafia trying to put an end to a cute (and unbelievably wealthy) couple's engagement. And did I mention drinking? There's a drinking game too.

*FYI - There are holidays coming up during the game, I will adjust the Day/Night lengths to accommodate.

It's easy to sign up, just post: /in.


----------



## CaféAuLait

/in


----------



## House

/in for the win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you want that many you might want to PM the people over at MS like TN and TSO and others and also put something in announcements here to try to draw in players. Is ika going to be helping you? Otherwise, I'd ask him too. I would even @ people you aren't sure about like mani.

Josh_B TheOldSchool manifold


----------



## Wolfsister77

DriftingSand 

Showed interest in Wake's announcement thread.

It might be tough to get 40. The most we ever got was game 3 with 19 or 20.

Also, have some back-up replacements just in case.

But you can do it Grandma and a game like that would be fun. I would make longer deadlines to account for Holidays and so many people. I'm sure you thought of this already.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Foxfyre  Outside chance she'll play but worth trying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

As long as you account for the holidays and being busy, I'll help you out Grandma. It looks like fun.

/in


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> If you want that many you might want to PM the people over at MS like TN and TSO and others and also put something in announcements here to try to draw in players. Is ika going to be helping you? Otherwise, I'd ask him too. I would even @ people you aren't sure about like mani.



I actually had mani on the list then took him off. 

Ika will be helping, he's already given me some excellent advice. He'll be co-modding, in case I have some r/l emergency.



Wolfsister77 said:


> DriftingSand
> 
> Showed interest in Wake's announcement thread.
> 
> It might be tough to get 40. The most we ever got was game 3 with 19 or 20.
> 
> Also, have some back-up replacements just in case.
> 
> But you can do it Grandma and a game like that would be fun. I would make longer deadlines to account for Holidays and so many people. I'm sure you thought of this already.



Yeah, I'm hoping for 40, but not expecting that many. 4 of those would be replace-ins.

Definitely some extensions will be put in for the holidaze - too much confusion for a normal schedule then.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Foxfyre
> Outside chance she'll play but worth trying.



I'll make a little announcement in the CS. Maybe I'll pick up a few extra around the Lounge.



Wolfsister77 said:


> As long as you account for the holidays and being busy, I'll help you out Grandma. It looks like fun.
> 
> /in




Thanks much!


----------



## Avatar4321

/in


----------



## ika

jsyk, bastardized games should more to be taken as a "enjoy the game" and not "scum hunt to win"

while my homesite uses bastadizeds things normally and treat them as normal, this is a case where i doubt this game will be serious


----------



## teapartysamurai

I've never played before.  I want to play, but warning.  I'll be a complete Newbie to this.


----------



## Grandma

Thanks!

Here's a quick guide to regular Mafia:

The bad guys, Mafia/Scum, are outnumbered by Townies by at least 3:1. Scum know who each other are and they have a secret thread where they can plot & scheme. During each Night phase, Scum can kill 1 Town player.

The good guys, Town, are in the majority, but each player has no idea what the other players' alignment is. Each Day phase they vote for whoever seems scummiest and whoever gets a simple majority of votes gets lynched.

Town usually has a few Power Roles to help them out: 1) Investigative, 2) Protective, and 3) Roleblocking.

The games are supposed to be balanced so that both Town and Mafia have an equal chance of winning.

More experienced players are required to help the noobs out with definitions and basic gameplay.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Grandma said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's a quick guide to regular Mafia:
> 
> The bad guys, Mafia/Scum, are outnumbered by Townies by at least 3:1. Scum know who each other are and they have a secret thread where they can plot & scheme. During each Night phase, Scum can kill 1 Town player.
> 
> The good guys, Town, are in the majority, but each player has no idea what the other players' alignment is. Each Day phase they vote for whoever seems scummiest and whoever gets a simple majority of votes gets lynched.
> 
> Town usually has a few Power Roles to help them out: 1) Investigative, 2) Protective, and 3) Roleblocking.
> 
> The games are supposed to be balanced so that both Town and Mafia have an equal chance of winning.
> 
> More experienced players are required to help the noobs out with definitions and basic gameplay.




I've never played one of these games before, so I will need all the help I can get!


----------



## Grandma

It's a lot easier than it looks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Don't worry TPS, we'll help you out. It's a lot of fun and it's great to get new players. Welcome!!


----------



## House

I know you need the warm bodies, so I won't /out unless you manage to fill the roster, but don't expect much from me.

I'm pretty much done.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

IN!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I know you need the warm bodies, so I won't /out unless you manage to fill the roster, but don't expect much from me.
> 
> I'm pretty much done.



I really don't understand your attitude.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey Grandma, Have you considered a content post requirement? If someone is brand new, they should be given a break to learn the game. However, if you are a regular and sign up, have you considered force replacing if they lurk or don't post content after a certain period of time unless on V/LA? Like you have to post one content post every 24 or 48 hours or something? Because people signing up and not posting or not posting content makes the game difficult to play.

Just something I'm throwing out there that can be added to the rules if you want as a mod.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> I know you need the warm bodies, so I won't /out unless you manage to fill the roster, but don't expect much from me.
> 
> I'm pretty much done.



Dood, keep in mind it's a bastard game. 

And don't let certain people or things get to you. Remember my glorious meltdown? This shit happens to everyone at some point, and it sucks to no end. 

I don't know what your work schedule is, but if you have the time, treat yourself to a big steak dinner and then get shitfaced. It'll help.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey Grandma, Have you considered a content post requirement? If someone is brand new, they should be given a break to learn the game. However, if you are a regular and sign up, have you considered force replacing if they lurk or don't post content after a certain period of time unless on V/LA? Like you have to post one content post every 24 or 48 hours or something? Because people signing up and not posting or not posting content makes the game difficult to play.
> 
> Just something I'm throwing out there that can be added to the rules if you want as a mod.



The Prod Rule will be in effect, and too much laziness might get them a post restriction from Hell.

If enough players sign up I'll have replace-ins. Otherwise I'll be doing some modkilling.


----------



## Wolfsister77

/out


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> /out



Why?


----------



## Wake

I will /in.

Am happy to see you guys starting your own games.

Just imagine all the creative possibilities at your fingertips.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Holidays, super busy coming up with family in town. I was going to offer myself as a replacement instead but I think I can work it out. 

/in


----------



## Grandma

I'm going to adjust the deadlines around the holidays, especially Christmas week, because everyone's going to be super busy.


----------



## Shaitra

How about putting me down for the replacement list.  I have 3 on-going games right now and lots of RL stuff to deal with.


----------



## Grandma

Okay. 

I can relate.


----------



## Moonglow

in
then
out
then  
in


----------

